# Check your wood piles



## veener88 (Dec 17, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well with our very warm 50's this weekend in IL I thought I would go though about 5 face cords of wood that we had on the side of the house of wood from trees that fell and from wood for a land scaper that we had that would drop off any extra hardwood that he had. He did it one year only. Well the wood has sat there for about 4-5 years protected by bushes around it and trees that covered them.

Well after a lot of work I was shocked I got into the back row and I found out that one guy gave us about a whole Hickory tree. Right now I have at least 1.5 face cords of it when I get it split. I have a little over a face cord of white oak and about half a face cord of good birch when I get it all split up. Now I have to get a splitter for a day. All the wood is very dry and what I am happy about is when I doing the hickory you could still smell the flavor of the wood. 

We have had this pile there before I started using a smoker and just now I have been able to use full wood this year with building my double barrel smoker. It is just nice that it has lasted. Right now I have it at the barn outside on boards in a little more of an open place to dry with over a foot of snow melting this week some of the wood did not dry at the bottom of the piles around the out side. 

Once I get it all split I will get it covered and I hope this will last me about 2 years. Looks like I just have to buy some fruit wood and I should be set. I called a local orchard in the area and today and they sell bundels of wood for $1.75 each.  Going there this week to see what it is like and see if I can work out a deal with them.

I am just shocked what I found today.  Never would have thought I had all of this.


----------

